# When to call Disney



## stugy (Jan 21, 2010)

We are going to Disney World in April (Easter week) staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We know we have a 2 bedroom savannah view.  Husband has difficulty walking long distances so we need a unit not too far from the elevator.  How soon should I call Disney to request this
Thanks lots
Pat


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2010)

As soon as they have your reservation info from RCI---usually, within two weeks of confirming the exchange.


----------



## stugy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh gosh, we got this months ago.  What number do I call?
Thanks again
Pat


----------



## klynn (Jan 21, 2010)

stugy said:


> We are going to Disney World in April (Easter week) staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge. We know we have a 2 bedroom savannah view. Husband has difficulty walking long distances so we need a unit not too far from the elevator. How soon should I call Disney to request this
> Thanks lots
> Pat


 
How can you tell you have a savannah view? We are going to AKV in May and I can't tell from the RCI confirmation. Thanks!  We were there last month (through an RCI exchange) and when I called to request a view, I was told that all the RCI exchanges were standard views.


----------



## elaine (Jan 21, 2010)

*don't worry--you can make a request at any time*

not making a request 10 months out is no worry---as long as you make it more than 2 weeks out, you are OK.  I would tell them that you need close to elevator for "medical" reasons (this is a code that they use), then it trumps other requests---ex. we requested ground floor at OKW b/c of stairs and elderly grandparents, DVC said they were going to note "medical" to make sure we got it.


----------



## stugy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Elaine.  That's a big help
We know we have a savannah view because our reservation says 2bSatSav or vice versa which means 2 bedroom sat check-in, savannah view.
Pat


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2010)

AKV's unit codes do denote view.  You can also call RCI and ask how many bathrooms the unit has, and that will tell you whether you are in Kidani or Jambo.  (Kidani units have an extra bath in the 1BR and 2BR units).

AKV might be the only one though.  VWL, SSR, and BCV don't have views---location for a particular unit type at those three is request-only.  I'm fairly sure that OKW never deposits Hospitality House, but only General Resort.  I'm also fairly sure that BWV only deposits Preferred/Pool view, never Boardwalk nor Standard.  BLT hasn't deposited, but I'll go out on a limb and say that only Lake view will end up going in.

Pat, definitely don't worry about it. I don't think the initial pass at room assignments happens until several days before arrival.  Plenty of time.


----------



## klynn (Jan 21, 2010)

stugy said:


> Thanks Elaine. That's a big help
> We know we have a savannah view because our reservation says 2bSatSav or vice versa which means 2 bedroom sat check-in, savannah view.
> Pat


 
Thank you for that clarification.  I guess we probably just have a standard view in Kidani.  This is what my RCI confirmation says: Bedroom(s): 2, Kitchen: Full Kitchen, Maximum Occupancy: 8 , Bathroom(s): 3


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2010)

What's the Unit code?


----------



## maryk (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of views do you get at BCV from an RCI exchange?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 22, 2010)

What does 2BSTDSA mean? This is for a 2BR at AKV.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

BCV doesn't have any view categories.  You can request any location, but it's always just a request.

2BSTDSA is a 2 bedroom unit, Saturday check-in, Standard (i.e. non-Savannah) view.


----------



## klynn (Jan 22, 2010)

bnoble said:


> What's the Unit code?


 
All my RCI confirmation says for Unit Type is Bedroom(s): 2, Kitchen: Full Kitchen, Maximum Occupancy: 8 , Bathroom(s): 3

I got this through RCI Points.  Maybe those confirmations are different than RCI Weeks?


----------



## littlestar (Jan 22, 2010)

With DVC in my experience in 8 plus years of ownership, the earlier you check-in, the better your chances are of getting a request. When we've arrived at 10:00 p.m., we're usually placed in the north 40 in a handicapped unit. Unlike my Marriott ownership, DVC doesn't give any preference to their owners on views/requests. 

So my advice is not to arrive late at night for check-in. It's usually slim pickin's later in the evening.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

> I got this through RCI Points.


That could be a difference.  I only do Weeks, and that has a Unit code on it (like the one that LisaH posted).

Once your confirmation is sent to DVC, you can call and ask them which view/building you've been assigned.  That usually takes a week or two.  You might also be able to call RCI and ask for "the unit code", but maybe not.

My understanding about DVC room assignments is that a preliminary assignment is made a few days prior to arrival, but on arrival, if you don't like what you've been given, you can ask for something else---and can get it if the person slotted for that room hasn't arrived themselves.  So, the request helps, but so does arriving early.  I've been relatively lucky so far, but I also don't usually ask for anything real specific.

At some of the smaller resorts (BCV, VWL particularly), it probably doesn't much matter except for a few really odd situations.

One more tip: when you check in, if your room is not ready, they will not give you the actual room number---you have to call back later to get it.  You can ask, though, "where in general" you've been assigned, and if you don't like the answer, can ask for something else.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the info. I will try to arrive not too late. Coming from CA, the earliest that we can make it probably will be late afternoon/early evening


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 23, 2010)

klynn said:


> All my RCI confirmation says for Unit Type is Bedroom(s): 2, Kitchen: Full Kitchen, Maximum Occupancy: 8 , Bathroom(s): 3
> 
> I got this through RCI Points.  Maybe those confirmations are different than RCI Weeks?


My reservation is through weeks, and also has this info.  I have a week at BWV in June in a two bedroom.  But it also says "*Unit: 28F*"

What does this mean?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 23, 2010)

28F is probably 2 Bedroom, Sleeps 8, Friday check-in.

So, no view categorization.  However, I believe RCI inbounds are only assigned Preferred/Pool view.  Boardwalk (the row of units facing Beach/Yacht) and Standard (lower point requirements) tend to be reserved for internal bookings.


----------



## stugy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Elaine and all
I called Disney today and got our request in.   Also was told that we should call about 3 weeks before to get luggage tags for Disney Express in time.Geez, it will be here before you know it.
Our flight does not come in till 6:20 so hope our request (needs) are still available.
Pat


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 26, 2010)

bnoble said:


> 28F is probably 2 Bedroom, Sleeps 8, Friday check-in.
> 
> So, no view categorization.  However, I believe RCI inbounds are only assigned Preferred/Pool view.  Boardwalk (the row of units facing Beach/Yacht) and Standard (lower point requirements) tend to be reserved for internal bookings.


Thanks!  I am indeed checking in on Friday.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 27, 2010)

stugy said:


> Thanks Elaine and all
> I called Disney today and got our request in.   Also was told that we should call about 3 weeks before to get luggage tags for Disney Express in time.Geez, it will be here before you know it.
> Our flight does not come in till 6:20 so hope our request (needs) are still available.
> Pat



Once you call in your DME info, it takes about 10 business days to get the luggage tags in the mail. 

Now I'm a DVC owner and I've come in as late as 11:30pm and gotten my request(though I put in rather general requests, like highest floor at BWV or Congress Park at SSR).


----------



## maryk (Feb 3, 2010)

*What request choices for BCV?*

We have BCV one bedroom for end of July, that we got throuh an RCI trade.

What number do I call to find our my reservation # with Disney?

What are my choices for requesting?  
Floor - how many per building?
View (what are the choices)?
Building?  what are the best choices?
Do all the rooms have balconies?

Anything else I have not thought of?


Thanks - Maryk


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 3, 2010)

maryk said:


> What number do I call to find our my reservation # with Disney?


This was posted in another thread, and it works perfectly:


klynn said:


> When DVC answers they will ask for your member number.  Just tell them you are not a DVC member, but your are exchanging INTO DVC through RCI.  They will transfer you to the DVC person(s) that handle incoming RCI exchanges.  Once transfered, that person will ask what resort you will be staying at, the arrival date, and your last name.  They look up your reservation that way.  Be sure to ask for your DVC reservation number so you have it in case you need to call back for anything such as DME. ADRs, room location request, etc.


I just called the main DVC phone number: *(800) 800-9800*. It worked just as described, they transferred me to a person within DVC who has all the RCI info.


----------

